# Pid location



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

I am considering getting a pid from mr shades but I am wondering where the display box should be mounted and what considerations need to be taken into account when mounting it

I'm sure there are a lot of you out there that will know lots more about it that I do

Any help and guidance would be appreciated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Pretty much wherever you like on the outside. Some put it on the top, others the sides. You can even just set the temp then put it on the back if you're not bothered about reading the live output

Most use a strong double sided adhesive tape to avoid damage to the original casing.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

My preference is on a hinge on top.
















Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I use some little magnets and mostly it hides away, but sometimes for some beans it comes out to play.👍


----------



## Timmyboy (May 31, 2020)

I quite like the look of the boost box that kind of idea appeals to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Mine is on the left had side atm held on with double sided sticky pads, But it has come off a few times. I'm not a fan of the Hinge on the side mod, However I like the sound of magnets. (But on a Stainless ``steel `case???). Will have to see if I can fine ones that will attach.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Only Austenitic Stainless steel is non magnetic.

If Austenitic is mixed with Martensitic Stainless steel, it becomes magnetic

Ferritic Stainless steel is also magnetic as there is Iron in the alloy mix.

The magnetic properties of Stainless steels are dependent on the elements added to the alloy.

Gaggia Classic cases are magnetic.


----------



## phario (May 7, 2017)

ratty said:


> Gaggia Classic cases are magnetic.


 Apart from what you said about that distinction, why is it that some cases will allow a magnet to stick and others don't? My 2003 shiny steel one does not stick to magnets if I recall.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Different alloy mix on the different cases.

Probably a money saving exercise as a particular element rose in price or someone misread the mix!

If a minimum amount of iron, cobalt or nickel is in the alloy a fridge magnet may not stick.

Try these;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Strong-Magnets-25x8x2-mm-N52-grade-neodymium-block-small-thin-rectangle-magnet/152854446070?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=452594851159&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

phario said:


> Apart from what you said about that distinction, why is it that some cases will allow a magnet to stick and others don't? My 2003 shiny steel one does not stick to magnets if I recall.


I've got a 2003 that's not magnetic as well.

Must have been a phase they went through!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Gaggia Classic bodies are non magnetic between 2002-2008 afterwards they moved to cheaper thinner and magnetic tin alloy


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Damn. My 1996 model only has a magnetic lid, but not the body. Cheapskates.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Zeak said:


> Damn. My 1996 model only has a magnetic lid, but not the body. Cheapskates.


 You can change the body only it is compatible with all ss classics even 2015 model.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Nah, I solved my PID situation, no need for that. Was just surprised .)


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Damn. My 1996 model only has a magnetic lid, but not the body. Cheapskates.


 Tape magnets to the inside of the case.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Zeak said:


> Nah, I solved my PID situation, no need for that. Was just surprised .)


 How?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

Jasetaylor said:


> Tape magnets to the inside of the case.


 Epoxy Resin might be better. Heat might make tape come off. Also you need to fasten the magnets to the side of the Ally case containing the Pid.


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> How?


I opted for the hinge method, works best for my case.


----------



## flyboy320 (Mar 9, 2020)

I mounted mine at the back since it's not something that I need to see all the time, just once and a while. I'm not a fan of mounting it on the top as it's much more "in your face".


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

flyboy320 said:


> I mounted mine at the back since it's not something that I need to see all the time, just once and a while. I'm not a fan of mounting it on the top as it's much more "in your face".
> <img alt="IMG_20200730_174725.thumb.jpg.cfe81541fc89471983bfab23b86e2c98.jpg" data-fileid="44899" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_09/IMG_20200730_174725.thumb.jpg.cfe81541fc89471983bfab23b86e2c98.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Looks smart all round that setup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

disagree, it should be covered in wet and dry grounds, and splashes of under-extracted coffee from bad puck preparation in a naked pf 😹.

looks very nice, is that a vinyl wrap?


----------



## flyboy320 (Mar 9, 2020)

facboy said:


> is that a vinyl wrap?


 Ya, got bored one day and bought some car vinyl wrap, used one piece. Wasn't too hard, just took my time ,I was getting tired of the stainless look.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

flyboy320 said:


> Ya, got bored one day and bought some car vinyl wrap, used one piece. Wasn't too hard, just took my time ,I was getting tired of the stainless look.


 Looks great.

Love the PID placement as well


----------

